# Will Mexico collapse?



## Blake Bowden (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=101215537


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 28, 2009)

I hope not my wife if from Mexico.


----------

